# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Edit bios

## System_32

Pershendetje...

Me kane sjelle nje laptop nga usa toshiba satellite pro c850 pas kishte logon e windows8 po e kishin kthyer ne 7.

Problemi qendron qe dua ta kthej ne windows 7 english se eshte frengjisht por nuk me lejon te editoj asgje ne bios pasi jane te hijezuara...ka ndonjeri ndonje ide cmund te bej se futem te bios futem te boot dhe shikoj qe cd eshte e 3-ta...por sme lejon te editoj ta bej primare.

Flm

----------


## francovice

Provo futu ne bios --> shko tek *Enter Setup* -->* Advanced* --> *System Configuration* -->  Tek* Boot Mode* zgjidh *CSM BOOT*. Ruaj konfigurimin restart laptopit dhe provo te besh boot nga cd .

----------


## System_32

Sapo klikoj *System Configuration* del nje menu ku gjithcka eshte e hijezuar ndersa ajo "boot mode" eshte CSM boot. se e lexova ate qe ke cituar ti me siper ne internet po nuk kryn funksjon

----------


## Delilah

Pershendetje!
Sa kuptova une ti e ke sistemin operatiiv Win 7 ne gjuhen frenge dhe deshiron ta kthesh en anglish?!?!.. nese desiron kete  nuk ka nevoj te besh ndryshim nga bios por vepro sipas hapave me posht:



*Instalo Multilingual User Interface (MUI) ne Windows 7 :* 


1. Start -> All Programs --> Windows Update --> Optional Updates.  

2. Hap optional Updates dhe shko te seksioni  Windows 7 Language Packs. 

3. Tick  ne  Multilingual User Interface (MUI)  qe deshiron ( ne kete rast anglisht  te US) dhe kliko OK  

4. Procedo me Install Updates




*Si te ndryshojme  Windows 7 Display Language:*  

1. Shko te Start -> Control Panel -> Clock, Language, and Region / Change the display language 

2. Ndrysho gjuhen e display ne menune e Choose.... 

3. Kliko OK 

4. Restarto pc qe te kene efekt ndryshimet  (kjo ka ndikim vetem per user profilin qe jeni te loguar momentalisht)

----------


## freeopen

Gjuha e Windows nuk mund te ndryshohet nga bios dhe as nepermjet Windows Update.(nepermjet Windows Update ndryshohet vetem nese sistemi eshte Windows Ultimate apo Enterprise).
Per te ndryshuar gjuhen shkarko *Vistalizator* dhe ndiq udhezimet sipas figurave nga siti zyrtar i Vistalizator.( mos harro te shkarkosh dhe paketen me gjuhet perkatese ne baze te sistemit windows ne perdorim 32 bit ose 64 bit,i gjen ne te majte te faqes.)

----------


## System_32

Gjuhen e nderrova une e ktheva ne english por ajo qe citova une ka te beje me riformatim....si ta riformatoj se sme lejon te bej cd primare un shembullin e gjuhes e thash si shtytje te beja format pc jo se si nderroja gjuhen.

----------


## ATMAN

shif te gjesh ne web se mos ka ndonje guide per te agiornuar versionin e bios , une keshtu e zgjidha kete problem qe ke ti

----------


## Delilah

Sic duket ke pasur te instaluar Windows 8, prandaj ke kete problem.
1) Beje Boot  duke shtypur F2 dhe hyr ne BIOS.
2) Shko "Security" tab dhe bej disable "Safe Boot"
3) Shko "Advanced" tab, selekto "System Configuration"  dhe pastaj ndrysho boot nga "UEFI" ne "CSM"
4) Shtyp F10 qe te ruash ndryshimet qe bere dhe te dalesh nga Bios.
Pasi te besh keto ndryshime mund te i stalosh cfardo Sistem operativ.

----------


## ermela sweet

O shoku tlt a me ndihmon pak me me dergu linkun e microsoft ofice 2013 se me ate jam msu po kur e formatova pc ai I servisit me kishte instalu 2007  :i ngrysur:

----------


## System_32

si behet kjo ???

----------


## Delilah

> O shoku tlt a me ndihmon pak me me dergu linkun e microsoft ofice 2013 se me ate jam msu po kur e formatova pc ai I servisit me kishte instalu 2007




Ketu e ke linkun online te  *Microsoft Office 3013* qe te sherben shume mire  :buzeqeshje: 
Nqs ke deshire ta instalosh ne pc,, atehere instaloje nga crafdo link zyrtar qe eshte free trial per 30 dite,,, e pastaj me kontakto qe te te tregoj udhezimet se si dhe cfare duhet te veprosh per te aktivizuar, ne menyre qe ta kesh pa  afat skadence!

----------


## Delilah

Po ta tregoj me fotogorafi pasi qe nuk e ke te qarte:

----------


## System_32

Shum te qarta fotot po te asnjera nga fotot ata opsione sme japinn mundesi editimi

----------


## ATMAN

duhet te vendosesh versionin e fundit te bios dhe pastaj e formaton sa here te duash me sistemin qe do ti , gjithe problemi eshte te bios agiornoje dhe ke per te rene rehat

----------


## System_32

> duhet te vendosesh versionin e fundit te bios dhe pastaj e formaton sa here te duash me sistemin qe do ti , gjithe problemi eshte te bios agiornoje dhe ke per te rene rehat


Me fal po si mund ta azhornoj dhe eshte e rrezikeshme po ke ndonje link ne youtube ma jep

----------


## ATMAN

jo link nuk kam ,por duhet te shikosh te faqja zyrtare e markes se laptop qe ke ti toshiba, ose shiko guidat neper forumet e informatikes qe jane per kete qellim, une laptopin tim e kisha acer

----------


## Delilah

> Shum te qarta fotot po te asnjera nga fotot ata opsione sme japinn mundesi editimi



Kjo tregon qe Windows 8 nuk eshte mbyllur  plotesisht, por ka pasur gjithmon mbyllje hybride, prandaj nuk ke pas mundesin te besh ndryshime ne bios dmth kane qene te hijezuara apo me ngjyre gri disa opsione.
 Nje alternative per te bere mbylljen e plote te Windows 8 do te tregoj me poshte duke u munduar te ta percjell edhe em fotografi.

1. Shtype  kombinimin e tasteve  *Windows + X*  dhe selekto *Power Options* 




2. Kliko *ne Choose what the power button does* ne anen e majte




3. kliko ne *Change settings that are currently unavailable*

4. Kalo me poshte te *Shutdown settings*  dhe c'selektoje ne  *Turn on fast startup (recommended).*  
pastaj kliko ne butonin *Save changes*



5. Tani bej *shutdown* dhe do te kryhet nje mbyllje e plote  ne vend te nje mbyllje hybride sic eshte bere deri tani, apo mbyllje per fillim te  shpejte.

----------


## System_32

Po e vertet jane ngjyre gri dhe te hijezuara opsionet ne bios...po si seshte mbylle wind 8 kur pc ka te instaluar wind 7 ?

----------


## ATMAN

wind 8 ka dale qe be fillim e salduar ne bios  kjo per faktin qe njerzit te mos kene me mundesine qe benin me nderhyrje si me sistemet e vjetra wind

----------


## Delilah

> Po e vertet jane ngjyre gri dhe te hijezuara opsionet ne bios...po si seshte mbylle wind 8 kur pc ka te instaluar wind 7 ?


E provove kete qe te sugjerova? nqs e ke provuar na trego, ne te kunderten ma sill laptopin ne shpi qe te merrem une me te lol

----------

